# TF300 Blob Files, US/WW/TW Updated 5-22-2012



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Since Asus pulled the files off the web site, here they are. Use these files at your own risk. I'm not responsible for bricked devices, nuclear wars or spilled milk.

Since the .29/.26 firmware is available on the ASUS site, http://www.asus.com/Tablet/Transformer_Pad/ASUS_Transformer_Pad_TF300T/#download, I see no need to host those. The .17 is whats needed for root at the moment but hopefully not much longer since we have the unlock tool.

US Files:
.17 https://docs.google....ODl3SlZaVldoVms

DE Files:
.17 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53726414/DE_epaduser9_4_3_17UpdateLauncher.zip
WW users can use this to downgrade, root and then (hopefully) take the OTA to .26 and .29. Thanks to mr.niceguy76 for finding this file.

DE Convert to WW File:
http://dl.dropbox.co...ateLauncher.zip
DE only-Use this first then use WW file.

Please note that if you manually update to .26 you will lose root.

US and WW,
To downgrade from .26/.29 to .17 use method 2 in the guide found here. Make sure to thank wolf849.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1622628

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Added WW and TW .26 Blob files. DE will be using WW, there is a convert file on the Asus website.


----------



## p011uX (Nov 14, 2011)

The US .26 link seems to be broken?


----------



## Hagbard (Nov 6, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The US .17 link seems to be broken as well...[/background]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hagbard said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The US .17 link seems to be broken as well...[/background]


Yeah .17 leads to a 404.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry about that, I changed the links to google drive to save room in my dropbox. Not sure why the change didn't stick. should be working now.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

getting an error on the US.17 download...any chance you still have this?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

You can also find the blobs on xda. There are quite a few mirrors.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

All of the blobs are on Goo.im:

http://goo.im/stock/tf300t/stock


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm new to Asus devices, so is this like the SBF file for Motorola phones, that restores a factory image regardless of the current rom on the device?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> I'm new to Asus devices, so is this like the SBF file for Motorola phones, that restores a factory image regardless of the current rom on the device?


Kiiinda. Except instead of RSDLite or flashing an RUU via the bootloader, you have to dump them on the root of the storage, then use a hackish tool to trick the device into flashing it.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

The viperMOD tool, right? I used it to downgrade to root.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> The viperMOD tool, right? I used it to downgrade to root.


Bingo. Pretty much the same process, regardless of whether you're upgrading, downgrading, sidegrading, diagonal-grading... You get the idea.


----------

